
Why You Should Never Use Select * (Ever) - tigerdba
http://gavindraper.co.uk/2019/01/23/Why-You-Should-Never-Use-SELECT-Star-In-Production/
======
flatfilefan
My braincycles are much more expensive than the DBs. It’s fine to use select *
if I do it.

